# CC just got hit



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Just got a $40 hit. Buck tag of some kind


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Crap is about to get real round these parts...

But these post belong here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/174938-well-when-gonna-start.html


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

All lies.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 05/09/18 UTAH BUCKS PERMIT $40.00

Part of the text I get from my bank when my card is used.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

When is the deadline to update credit card info? Just realized I will need to do that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

TPrawitt91 said:


> When is the deadline to update credit card info? Just realized I will need to do that.


It is done, if your CC is now invalid, changed, or anything else you just have to wait on the phone call from them. Then hope that you get it.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just got a $40 charge as well. Woot woot!


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

I got the $40 too! Anyone get anything else yet or are they just starting with the general buck tags?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

A couple on the other thread got hit for LE bull. Another guy on another forum got hit for an OIL moose, sheep, or goat.


----------



## chobbs (Apr 30, 2012)

My cc got hit yesterday for an antelope permit for my wife or son


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

For what state may I ask?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> For what state may I ask?


utah


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Limited entry bull tag was withdrawn this morning


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Withdrawn or you found out you drew this morning?


hazmat said:


> Limited entry bull tag was withdrawn this morning


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

CC for $40 & $55


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Got hit for deer tags for me and my father in law so far!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Nephew and good buddy both drew their muzzy bucks! Stoked for them. I'll have to settle for chasing Any Bulls this year...:shock:


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

MY dad and I got hit last night for our GS buck tags.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Wife and I will be hunting Mulies this year again.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

So far 4 out 6 on our general deer tags and one limited entry bull for our hunting camp. Should be a fun year


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

four antelope tags and 0 deer tags and 0 moose tag


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

7 hunters, 21 unsuccessful's. Good thing I drew a WY elk tag this year. Congrats to those who drew. I guess I'll be spending a few more days in the marshes this year chasing the ducks!


----------



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

*No hits or emails...*

I didn't get any hits on my card, but what's weirding me out is that I didn't receive an email this morning (my dad said he got an email around 3 AM). I'm not necessarily expecting to draw this year, but I find it strange that I didn't even get the email (I know my email address is correct in the system). Has anyone else not received any news yet?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

widgeon_whopper said:


> I didn't get any hits on my card, but what's weirding me out is that I didn't receive an email this morning (my dad said he got an email around 3 AM). I'm not necessarily expecting to draw this year, but I find it strange that I didn't even get the email (I know my email address is correct in the system). Has anyone else not received any news yet?


No pending charge and no e-mail for me yet either. weird! My youngest daughter got a successful e-mail and I have a pending charge on my CC for that. My oldest daughter has a pending charge on her CC, but no e-mail yet.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I still haven't received a email yet either. 

I looked at my past applications and the emails came out anywhere between 5/19 and 5/29 and that was well after a lot of CC were being hit. 

We just have to sit back and wait for it. The email will show up sooner or later.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

no email, no CC hit. would've thought the loser email would have come through by now since others have got theirs...:?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I have only received 1 of 4 emails. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

My brother got a successful email for our group deer tags. I haven't got an email yet and I'm not sure if my dad got one but I know that I need to get them different card info. Just waiting for the call.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay that makes me feel a little bit better about not hearing anything yet. It's strange that they don't send out all the emails on the same day, but I guess it is the gov'ment after all...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually it is a company over in Nevada that does all of this. 

So if you see a Nevada area code pop up on your caller ID you might want to answer the call.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

No hits for me yet. 

Weird cuz my friends all got their emails today stating they were winners or losers but I’ve got nothing stating one way or another.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Bax* said:


> No hits for me yet.
> 
> Weird cuz my friends all got their emails today stating they were winners or losers but I've got nothing stating one way or another.


Hey - maybe they're turning them into governors tags for guys like us.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Weird cuz my friends all got their emails today stating they were winners or losers but I've got nothing stating one way or another.


We've only got 2 out of 3 emails... so they aren't done yet.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just got my email 10 or 15 minutes ago. So they are still going out today


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

My brother just got his successful email ahead of the charge. This is way more exciting!!! Good job DWR!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I can just picture some random Nevadan, with a pile of empty energy drink cans next to him, copying and pasting off of a spreadsheet into his gmail account every one of our draw results. He's been going at it for 47 hours straight and only has 800 rows to go. You'll all get your emails soon, just as soon as he gets another energy drink from the local market.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Still no e-mail for me.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Rspeters said:


> I can just picture some random Nevadan, with a pile of empty energy drink cans next to him, copying and pasting off of a spreadsheet into his gmail account every one of our draw results. He's been going at it for 47 hours straight and only has 800 rows to go. You'll all get your emails soon, just as soon as he gets another energy drink from the local market.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


And there are places in Nevada where the closest energy drink is a loooooong ways away.------SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> And there are places in Nevada where the closest energy drink is a loooooong ways away.------SS


I am guessing with legal bud there he fell asleep a few times or "zoned out" and that is why the hits and emails came in so sporadic.


----------

